# Toilet training puppy



## Cee1610 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all!!

I am the proud owner of a 10 week old Border Terrier but I have a pressing issue that I hope you can help me with!

We were told by vet not to let pup outside until all vaccinations therefore we have been training him in house on pads for the past fortnight which he does brilliantly! I am now very concerned that when he can go outside he will continue to go in the house. 

I live on a new estate which is still a building site which is another reason why i wanted him fully vaccinated before going in garden.

Have I caused myself a major problem here?

Cee


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cee1610 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I am the proud owner of a 10 week old Border Terrier but I have a pressing issue that I hope you can help me with!
> 
> ...


Ideally he should have gone out from the very beginning, I have done that with all mine, taken them in the back garden, however if your garden is unsafe
or you really dont want to take a risk you havent got much choice.

All I can say is that as soon as you are able ditch the pads from the house, the pads will now act as a toilet cue that its Ok to go in the house and just confuse the issue.

You will need to take him out really frequently into the back garden, I usually take mine out every 30/45 minutes, when he starts to go use a cue word, used every time they associate it with going so eventually once learned you can use it as a toilet cue. In fact maybe you can even start to teach it now might be easier for the transition to outside, when you see him go to the pad and start use it now, he should hopefully start to learn it then. When he has finished outside lots of praise and give him treats. (dont use treats for going on the pads at the moment)

You will need to also take him out, after drinking, eating, play and sleeping they usually need to go then. If he has any accidents make sure you clean it up with a special pet odour remover any smells can encourage going in the same places. Dont tell him off for accidents it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off and do it. Look out for circling sniffing or scratching at the floor its usually a sign they are looking for somewhere to go so get him out quick.

At night I had mine withing sight and sound of me so that when they woke or stirred I popped them out then. Or some people set an alarm if they are not with them and pop them out once or twice that way, its only a matter of a couple of weeks anyway before they go through the night (thats if he isnt aleady of course).


----------



## Cee1610 (Jul 9, 2012)

thank you so much for your reply, he is very good at going through the night due to his routine and he has only had a few mishaps with wetting his bed in his crate. 

we do not give him treats but verbal praise for using the pads, will now move them to backdoor to get him used to travelling to do toilet!

also noticed that he does pee a lot, will this reduce over time?

Thanks again, 

Cee


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

He can't go outside on walks in public places. He can go outside in your own back garden. Wish the vet had been more clearer on that for you, as less puppy pads could have been used. I suggest you start taking him outside to toilet at least in the morning (take a pad out with you if necessary) and again praise when he performs. Then leave a bit of his scent on the place where he went and he should learn to keep going to that spot.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

You might need to take a puppy pad outside to get him to go. Unfortunately some vets don't give enough details to new puppy owners - the most danger to a puppy is from foxes carrying parvo, so even if you have foxes in your garden you can fence off some where your pup can go.

Most puppies develop a sense of 'where to go' by 8 weeks of age, so often as owners we can't do much about where our puppies are trained until past that age anyway, so I'd remove all the pads except when he is alone and start going outside asap.

My article on house training is here - Boredom Busters - House Training your Dog or Puppy if you're interested.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cee1610 said:


> thank you so much for your reply, he is very good at going through the night due to his routine and he has only had a few mishaps with wetting his bed in his crate.
> 
> we do not give him treats but verbal praise for using the pads, will now move them to backdoor to get him used to travelling to do toilet!
> 
> ...


As he grows he wont need to pee so often, its just while they are younger, they havent got very large bladders so havent got the capacity to hold large amounts for long periods. Much like a baby or human toddler really.


----------



## Cee1610 (Jul 9, 2012)

Took advice and phoned vet, Eddie has now done his first pee and poo out backdoor woop!!

Gave him treat for each and told him 'outside' and good boy!! 

Put puppy pad on concrete so he knows there is something familiar, grass is sooooo long because of this horrible weather and I did not want him eating and associating toilet with long , plus vet said avoid this due to not fully vaccinated!

He took forever and a day mind u because of new smells and sounds etc!!

Any further tips? :biggrin:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cee1610 said:


> Took advice and phoned vet, Eddie has now done his first pee and poo out backdoor woop!!
> 
> Gave him treat for each and told him 'outside' and good boy!!
> 
> ...


Now you have got a success all you need to do is constantly take him out, the more he does it and its re-enforced with praise and treats the better now really.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think your vet is being a bit overcautious TBH. Grass is grass to my dogs, whether its short or long, and you have no other dogs in your garden so can't catch any diseases.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Here are some good house training tips from reputable trainers and behaviourists which may help.

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/housetrainingyourpuppy.pdf
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- Housetraining Your Puppy
http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Toilettraining_000.pdf
How to Potty Train Your Puppy the Clicker Way | Karen Pryor Clickertraining
Housetraining Basics | Karen Pryor Clickertraining
How to Train Your Puppy to Ring a Bell to Potty | Karen Pryor Clickertraining
http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/House training.pdf
http://www.ukrcb.org/fileitems/Toilet Training Your Pup.doc


----------



## Cee1610 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips folks, looks like patience and consistency are vital for this!!!

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------

